# Air Filters Replaced. * pic *



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

After 5 months and 50k miles later I decided to replace the engine and cabin air filters each ended up costing about 15$ at the dealership. I noticed right away the cabin filter was black and ready to go but the engine air filter was still in decent condition and I probably could have left it in another 25k but figured I would replace it anyways. The main reason im creating this post is as a reminder to get out and check the air filter all it takes is 5 minutes and you might be in for a surprise.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

****, that's wild, I was just trying to look up these filters, haha! Yeah, that cabin air filter probably should have been changed at 25,000 miles, lol! Would you happen to know the GM part numbers for both these OEM filters? When I buy my Cruze I think I will replace mine with Hastings filters.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Well for my particular vehicle which is the 2012 cruze eco 6spd mt the part number for the cabin filter is 13 271 190 and the engine filter is 13272719. Its always best to check with your dealership using vin numbers when buying new parts.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> ****, that's wild, I was just trying to look up these filters, haha! Yeah, that cabin air filter probably should have been changed at 25,000 miles, lol! Would you happen to know the GM part numbers for both these OEM filters? When I buy my Cruze I think I will replace mine with Hastings filters.



CAN'T HELP WITH THE ENGINE FILTER, BUT THE CABIN FILTER IS: 13 271 191-

Pic- 








The other side of the clean filter:


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

do u mean 5k miles. or do u put 10k miles on your car a month? if so that's a lot of miles to put on a car in 5 months!


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Are the part numbers for the replacement cabin filter and the original the same?

Some cabin filters look like they are dirty when brand new. 

Amazon.com: FRAM CF10134 Fresh Breeze Cabin Air Filter: Automotive


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Wow I'm gonna have to make sure I get my cabin filter replaced!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

That is one toasted Cabin Filter. Its nice to see that it was doing its job very well and not letting the dust inside for all to breathe in. It looks like the place to breathe the cleanest air is inside the Cruze as we run from place to place.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> do u mean 5k miles. or do u put 10k miles on your car a month? if so that's a lot of miles to put on a car in 5 months!


I drive 10k miles a month yes. I have 50k miles on my new cruze ive had for 5 months.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Are the part numbers for the replacement cabin filter and the original the same?
> 
> Some cabin filters look like they are dirty when brand new.


Yes I matched my part numbers. The above picture was new and the below picture was old.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> That is one toasted Cabin Filter. Its nice to see that it was doing its job very well and not letting the dust inside for all to breathe in. It looks like the place to breathe the cleanest air is inside the Cruze as we run from place to place.


Yeah the picture of my filter looks worse then it really was but still needed to be replaced.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

About time we finally got a cabin air filter. If you ever had to take apart the ventilation system in a MVAC system, can really see the need for it. Squirrel cage blower motor, the inlet, is a leaf debris chopper, and key filter is the face of the evaporator piled up with debris. The fine stuff gets through and coats the interior of all the electrostatic dust attaching plastic.

Get lazy at times, close all vents except the center on and duct tape my leaf blower to it. Remove the blower motor first and stick a shop vacuum into that hole. But still create a dust storm like the 30's.

Plan on checking my cabin filter just as soon as my fingernails grow back. Broke those off removing the engine shield. Been buying tools for over 50 years now, but on this Cruze, those tools are just gathering dust. Ha, more dust.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Some cabin filters are actually impregnated with black carbon when new. The carbon absorbs the odors that come into the car. That's the reason why some of the Fram filters on the market look black out of the box. I believe they actually do work a little bit, but I wouldn't pay more than a few dollars premium for the carbon impregnated cabin filters. 

The blackness of the photo's is so uniform I wonder if GM used a carbon coated filter for the "factory filter" while the Dealership equivalent is the standard white.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just replaced mine about a month ago with the TYC 800149C filter (the C signifies the carbon media).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - I know where the engine air filter is located. Where is the cabin air filter located? I can't seem to find this one.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I pulled this one out of a car after 2.5 years. The airflow was MUCH improved afterwards.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's behind the glovebox.

Cabin air filter replacement- Chevrolet Cruze - YouTube


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It's behind the glovebox.
> 
> Cabin air filter replacement- Chevrolet Cruze - YouTube


First step is to open the glove box and remove the contents.

On the right side facing it, is a string, pull on that with the door half open, attached to a plastic stick, turn that sideways and poke it through that hole the strings goes in. Can release that string, does have a stop on it for reassembly.


On the right and left sides are two plastic tabs near the back, pop those out with your finger nail. With those removed, door will come toward you, and can be completely removed exposing the filter.

Filter has a plastic tab on it, unclip that and pull it out. Can jam in a vacuum nozzle in the filter hole to get rid of some of the dust inside.

Reverse this procedure for reassembly, as you can see, a toolless job. Don't look for any screws, ain't got none.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

So Im at 25,000 now I have to take it in for state inspection at the end of the month should I have them replace these too?!?!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> So Im at 25,000 now I have to take it in for state inspection at the end of the month should I have them replace these too?!?!



What sort of state inspection ?? And if your asking about replacing the air filters check them first and make your own decision.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

10,000 miles a month is madness. I guess you plan on having the car until its paid off, or 500,000 miles, which ever comes first?

It would be cheaper to move closer to work, and I wouldnt waste half my life driving, and especially not at 54MPH. You Sir, are very unique.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeTech said:


> 10,000 miles a month is madness.
> It would be cheaper to move closer to work


I live within 500ft of work & only drive when its raining or cold. All the miles I have put on my cruze are just driving around for the heck of it. I would love to be able to have the time to put 10,000miles a month on, right now I'm only managing about 1750 miles a month. 

Funny thing is I fill up my car as often as most of my coworkers(once every couple of weeks), but most of their driving is just back & forth to work where I may drive 100+ miles just to get a pizza or lunch somewhere a few times a week. 

Think I figured out I would burn 1/4 tank a month if I just drove back & forth to work, basically what I save living so close gives me a couple hundred free miles of driving somewhere actually fun every week.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> 10,000 miles a month is madness. I guess you plan on having the car until its paid off, or 500,000 miles, which ever comes first?
> 
> It would be cheaper to move closer to work, and I wouldnt waste half my life driving, and especially not at 54MPH. You Sir, are very unique.


No no I dont drive to work I work for a company that pays me to drive. I love to drive and I get paid to do it so its win win for me. I actually save $ 300 a month in gas driving my cruze eco the way I do. That $ 300 I save in gas pays my car insurance my car payment and my oil change each month. This car is literally paying for itself and so after 5 years it will have paid for itself and by then yes I should be close to 500,000 miles and im betting on this car easily lasting that long without any problems especially the way I drive it.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, well, at least that's a little different. I thought my uncle drove a lot. He's got 1.3 mil on his 92 accord. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> No no I dont drive to work I work for a company that pays me to drive. I love to drive and I get paid to do it so its win win for me. I actually save $ 300 a month in gas driving my cruze eco the way I do. That $ 300 I save in gas pays my car insurance my car payment and my oil change each month. This car is literally paying for itself and so after 5 years it will have paid for itself and by then yes I should be close to 500,000 miles and im betting on this car easily lasting that long without any problems especially the way I drive it.


Yea thats a lot of miles I thought i was 
Doing a lot when i used to put 100 miles a day on my old ranger 5 days a week (work and college) but you got me beat lol
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> No no I dont drive to work I work for a company that pays me to drive. I love to drive and I get paid to do it so its win win for me. I actually save $ 300 a month in gas driving my cruze eco the way I do. That $ 300 I save in gas pays my car insurance my car payment and my oil change each month. This car is literally paying for itself and so after 5 years it will have paid for itself and by then yes I should be close to 500,000 miles and im betting on this car easily lasting that long without any problems especially the way I drive it.


Does your company pay 55.5 cents per mile, the current IRS rate which is darn low considering the cost of gas now at $4.30 per gallon? One good reason for driving a Cruze, would get the same mileage rate if driving a Toyota Land Cruiser. Besides that huge initial cost, be lucky to average 12 mpg.

We only average about 6,000 miles per year between two of us, mileage is paid separately, IRS doesn't get involved, least so far in FICA and extra income taxes. For many years, was averaging 25,000 miles for my companies per year. Totally sick of driving.

Wife's hospital is paying just our 100 buck deductible when that deer hit her during company benefits. If you get killed in your work driving for company business, your family has every right to sue them. Practically all companies I know of carry this extra insurance. 

But try your best not to get killed. Had to drive 350 miles once after 67 straight hours on the job, wouldn't dare fall asleep. Not that I am afraid of dying, just didn't want to scratch up my car.

Think I will take a nap now.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> No no I dont drive to work I work for a company that pays me to drive. I love to drive and I get paid to do it so its win win for me. I actually save $ 300 a month in gas driving my cruze eco the way I do. That $ 300 I save in gas pays my car insurance my car payment and my oil change each month. This car is literally paying for itself and so after 5 years it will have paid for itself and by then yes I should be close to 500,000 miles and im betting on this car easily lasting that long without any problems especially the way I drive it.


WOW! Were you one of the testers for the Cruze when GM claims they tested the Cruze for 4 MILLION miles? :lol: Maybe they should use YOU for their future ads! I can't even fathom 10,000 miles a MONTH! I love to drive also, but wow! I don't even go 10,000 miles a year now!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> WOW! Were you one of the testers for the Cruze when GM claims they tested the Cruze for 4 MILLION miles? :lol: Maybe they should use YOU for their future ads! I can't even fathom 10,000 miles a MONTH! I love to drive also, but wow! I don't even go 10,000 miles a year now!


Well you are on the low end of the scale. According to insurance companies the average drive goes 15000-17000 a year these days lol. He is on the super high end.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

silverls said:


> Well you are on the low end of the scale. According to insurance companies the average drive goes 15000-17000 a year these days lol. He is on the super high end.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


30,000 for me.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

